

Ask HN: What should I make? - krapp

I have to pick a project to make for my special projects class (i&#x27;m taking a CS course at a small technical school for an associates degree in business application programming), so I thought I&#x27;d take suggestions from HN because why not?<p>The requirements are:<p>- has to be written in Visual Studio so obviously it&#x27;ll be a Windows app.<p>- written in C# or VB (i&#x27;m already picking C#)<p>- Have to write a .dll to manage a database connection (the database can be either local or online)<p>- Have to include at least 3 Crystal Reports, including a graph. This one annoys me because I hated Crystal Reports since the moment I laid eyes on it but what can you do?<p>I can handle all of these specs without a problem but I thought maybe someone had an idea as to what kind of an app to make, because I can&#x27;t come up with any interesting ideas. Whatever I do make I&#x27;ll post with the source code as a Show HN for criticism and&#x2F;or truckloads of money.
======
PebblesHD
take a data source like some research or statistical data from an online
database and use it to create a program that interprets and displays it.
Something like google analytics or census data could make an interesting
program interface.

~~~
krapp
That could be interesting.

